# Other online pen and paper players



## mrhayworth (Nov 14, 2010)

I am looking for some other people to start an online table top game. I don't have much experience since I have not played in a long time but I really want to get back into it. I would be available wed, fri, sat, or sun from 4pm to 8pm pacific time. So if you are looking for an additional player or someone to help start up a new online player I am willing to do what I can. So please send me a message. Thanks


----------



## Zaran (Nov 18, 2010)

mrhayworth said:
			
		

> I am looking for some other people to start an online table top game. I don't have much experience since I have not played in a long time but I really want to get back into it. I would be available wed, fri, sat, or sun from 4pm to 8pm pacific time. So if you are looking for an additional player or someone to help start up a new online player I am willing to do what I can. So please send me a message. Thanks




Are you offering to gm a game?  I can play on Sundays and could help you set up the online tools. I just don't want to gm another game.


----------



## ERIN6 (Nov 18, 2010)

i'm a freshman, i can play on Saturdays.I'm glad that u send me message.


----------



## davidthegnome (Nov 20, 2010)

What kind of game are you looking for?  DnD? Rifts? WoD?

I am looking to start a 4th edition game using Klooge.

I also would like to run a game using AD&D 2nd with some house rules.  That one will be a little further out because I have to get the house rules ironed out.

I would be up to being a player in any other system.


----------



## EmAp (Nov 24, 2010)

Those days are good for me, wouldn't mind it being narrowed down to one but just so I'm flexible any day is fine. I'm looking for D&D. PM is good, I check it at least once a day.


----------

